# A Classical Music Thread



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)

May I suggest a Classical Music Thread example, Grieg, Rachmaninoff, Chopin etc.. Thread or somewhere to post our choices be created in the appropriate section or a Thread where those of us enjoy some of the Classics can pop in and listen and post? Being new on SF I am a bit cautious of creating my own Threads at the moment.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you, CrackerJack.  You have successfully started a thread.  Here is my contribution, a favorite since my under grad days:


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 4, 2020)

*Mascagni




*


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)

Many thanks Pepper and will pop in and post some of my favourites. and enjoy others choices


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2020)

Lovely, george-alfred!
Always a pleasure to see that the arts are international in scope and can affect every heart.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## george-alfred (Jan 4, 2020)

*Rhapsody in Blue




*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)

I love classical music.

But I have to say as much as I love it, when I'm in the forum, I'm looking for personal interactions, snappy chat, humor, art, food as well as music. I'm not going to listen to anything more than 3 minutes when I want to cruise the forum.

What I will do, if it's a YT post, is click the *Save for Later* button, and enjoy it on YT when I'm not in the forum.

So, thanks.


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I love classical music.
> 
> But I have to say as much as I love it, when I'm in the forum, I'm looking for personal interactions, snappy chat, humor, art, food as well as music. I'm not going to listen to anything more than 3 minutes when I want to cruise the forum.
> 
> ...


Very welcome


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You should start your Classical music thread here.... https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/entertainment.19/


Maybe one of the admins could switch forums.  Otherwise??  "A rose by any other name.........."  

Love your new avatar.  Looks like the person I "see" when you "speak!"


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Maybe one of the admins could switch forums.  Otherwise??  "A rose by any other name.........."
> 
> Love your new avatar.  Looks like the person I "see" when you "speak!"


 oooh that's a lovely compliment thanks


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 4, 2020)

Favorite Nocturne.  Thanks for starting this!  I haven't listed to this album in years and am very much enjoying it tonight.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2020)

This is one of the most difficult compositions to play - by someone who can see; let alone someone who can't:


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2020)

Back Tocatta & Fugue.  (used in scary movies)
Original version for organ:






Transcribed for piano:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## nan (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I love classical music.
> 
> But I have to say as much as I love it, when I'm in the forum, I'm looking for personal interactions, snappy chat, humor, art, food as well as music. I'm not going to listen to anything more than 3 minutes when I want to cruise the forum.
> 
> ...


Yes, I feel the same. I like to sit back and relax when listening to music. I wouldn't enjoy it properly under these circumstances.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 5, 2020)

Land of the Mountain and the Flood by Hamish MacCunn





The title is taken from "Breathes there the man"  by Sir Walter Scott..

O Caledonia! stern and wild,
Meet nurse for a poetic child!
_Land of brown heath and shaggy wood,
Land of the mountain and the flood,_
Land of my sires! what mortal hand
Can e’er untie the filial band.


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 5, 2020)

*Float awayyyyyyyyy*

*Itzhak Perlman - J. Massenet "Thais" Meditation*


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 5, 2020)

Wow!  I am very impressed with this thread.  I love classical music (well, most of it).  I started listening to classical while attending university & studying at night.  There was a station that played classical music from midnight until 5 AM.  The program was called "Classics Til' Dawn".  It's nice music to read because I love reading.  I love old country too but can't read with it because I start singing along.  LOL


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 5, 2020)

Wife and I started a routine years ago where depending on the weather, we'll sit out on the porch playing board games in early evening, or indoors (at this time of year) and we put on 'old-fashioned' radio when on the porch tuned to the classical music station from Chicago. Indoors, we have a cable channel for that. It's a relaxing way to spend an hour or two. We're particulary fond of "The Planets" and "Four Seasons". But there are so many good symphonies. I personally like the more modern composers as Sibelius, Shostakovich, Hindemith, or Copeland.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi all...so pleased this Thread has taken off and many thanks for the fabulous Classics and interesting posts ☺


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> Hi all...so pleased this Thread has taken off and many thanks for the fabulous Classics and interesting posts ☺


It's you CJ, to be thanked.

My fav of Beethoven's symphonies, the 7th. I love it even more than the 9th.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

La Vida Es Bella


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

Ballade Pour Adeline - Clayderman


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Shubert- Serenade *


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2020)

Well, this little girl is unbelievable!  )Franz Liszt - "Dance of the Gnomes"


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jan 6, 2020)

Dvorak-Humoreque


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Morrir de amor


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Winter - Vivaldi


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Cantus - Dona Nobis Pacem


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2020)

I remember singing Dona Nobis Pacem in the Christmas pageant at school!
This part-


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 6, 2020)

I listen to our local classic station couple times a week
I have a few favorites,Vilvaldi's '4 Seasons',Ralph Vaughan Williams,British choral composer/director John Rutter


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2020)

Classical vs Jazz Violin


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Jan 8, 2020)

*Danse Macabre *


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *Danse Macabre *


Brilliant music composition!
Done a few  those dances in my time...fully clothed I hasten to add


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

A Classic bit of nonsense.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

SUPERB!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2020)

The Funeral March of a Marionette


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

Goes well with


Meanderer said:


> The Funeral March


Goes well with Bill's Dance Macabre!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Jan 14, 2020)

*Mmmm......if there are Angels, then they sound like this girl.....*
*Puccini: “O mio babbino caro” / Fleming · Marin · Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> The Funeral March of a Marionette


Gosh I remember that so well!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Llynn (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## charry (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

I know some are not strictly classical so I hope you don't mind just beautiful  instrumentals sometimes


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

......from the poignant  to the rousing

Quick march - Ralph Vaughan Williams


----------

